# FlacMetaDataReader



## windl (21. Jun 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe in den letzten Tagen aus Spaß einen Reader für Metadaten einer FLAC-Datei geschrieben.
Wer die Klassen gebrauchen kann sei gerne dazu eingeladen. Wer diese weiterentwickeln möchte und hier wieder veröffentlichen will - ist ebenfalls willkommen.

Viel Spaß damit
Uwe


----------



## Flown (21. Jun 2017)

Warum wirfst du das nicht auf ein git repo?


----------

